# Proyecto ayudante robot



## joseloelectronic (Abr 23, 2009)

*hola amigos bueno quisiera que me den una apoyo en esto, (no se de electronica avanzada porque no estudio esta carrera, ...estoy estudiando ingenieria quimica) 
        -   estoy haciendo un robot para q me ayude en todos mis proyectos; es un brazo robot montado en un carrito. solo he podido avanzar hasta la contruccion de todo el carrito con el brazo pero lo puse a funcionar  a control remoto y este no tiene tanta fuerza en los ganchos ( la parte de la mano), tambien no tiene un optimo rendimiento porque solo llega a levantar 100 gr de peso del suelo, quisiera poder conseguir un motor de peso minimo, pero con un gran poder de torque, lo sufuciente como para levantar 700gr a mas.
- es eficiente puede llevar carga de 2 kg en su lomo del carro con una velocidad de 0.35 m /s(calculado de forma comun)

-- medidas del proyecto:
40 cm de largo   ,   20 cm de ancho     ----    en brazo  ,  20cm de brazo   ,  30cm de antebrazo
la idea es la sig  el brazo tiene q coger cosas del suelo o de lugares a esten a su alcanze, moverlos de un lugar a otro o colocarlos en su carreta para q me los lleve , bueno eso a grandes rasgos
.... si pueden ayudarme en como volverlo independiente ocea ustedes saben hacerle una placa central(memoria)
no se como hacer placas pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender espero que me ayuden. gracias ..... por su atensión
*


----------



## gca (Abr 23, 2009)

Prueva con un sistema de engranajes para aumentar el torque de tus motores ,sacaras velocidad pero aumentara la fuerza.

Saludos


----------



## soschorni (Abr 23, 2009)

lo que tienes que hacer es o concegir un motor de mas torque, o sino hacer reductores con algunos engranajes. y la pinza... mmmm...puedes ponerte algun tipo de rugosidad o goma para que las cosas que agarren ne se patinen. La verdad, te digo, que te quedo excelente el brazo. Yo me hice uno de madera pero nada sofisticado, es solo para que me mantenga la plaqueta y yo lo muevo manualmente.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 23, 2009)

hola ...usa servos de los de 15 kilos de torque ,,que para 700 grms te sobra,son de 4,5cm x 2,5cm aprox
yo con uno de esos levante una morza a un cm del suelo,,saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

usa un polipasto (un arreglo de poleas controlado por tu motor) para hacer una grua, o intenta hacer un "piston" electrico, usando un tornillo (barra roscada) como actuador y una tuerca que se deslice sobre este del lado de la articulación.

Y para acabar, ¿tienes las dimensiones del largo del brazo? eso te da una idea de la fuerza que debe tener el motor para cargar el peso que quieres.

p.d., voy a tomarle un par de fotos a "pinzas" mi asistente robot, lo queria usar para trabajar con cosas que yo no queria tener cerca, y tiene ese mismo problema, a la mejor te sirve algo.


----------



## joseloelectronic (Abr 28, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> usa un polipasto (un arreglo de poleas controlado por tu motor) para hacer una grua, o intenta hacer un "piston" electrico, usando un tornillo (barra roscada) como actuador y una tuerca que se deslice sobre este del lado de la articulación.
> 
> Y para acabar, ¿tienes las dimensiones del largo del brazo? eso te da una idea de la fuerza que debe tener el motor para cargar el peso que quieres.
> 
> p.d., voy a tomarle un par de fotos a "pinzas" mi asistente robot, lo queria usar para trabajar con cosas que yo no queria tener cerca, y tiene ese mismo problema, a la mejor te sirve algo.



ola ... es polipasto seri bueno usarlo con una polea que tenga peso para q el motor se ayude con la fuerza centrifuga del mismo , pa ra aumentar velocidad, (pero lo q pasa es que no se si usar correas de paso o ligas, para conectar las poleas) 
este, no se si usar el mismo mecanismo que se usa en los carritos a traccion( esos que lo impulsas y tienden a avanzar por si solos )
ahh
si puedes subete una foto de tu ayudante pinzas                                                gracias por tu consejito jejeje


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

en realidad el sistema que uso en pinzas es un hilo de cañamo que está amarrado de un lado a un torno (un eje y rueda con agujeros de mecano), sube al brazo donde tiene nada más una polea hecha con otras piezas de mecano, (una U y un par de tornillos), baja de nuevo al torno, solo le da vuelta vuelve a subir y a bajar, a una rondana loca en el torno, de esta forma el eje del torno y de la polea en el brazo distribuyen el peso haciendo que la carga sea menor.

Adicionalmente le habia puesto un contrapeso en la parte de atras, lo cual facilitaba el giro, pero lo hacia demasiado pesado para el eje del hombro, por lo que no funcionaba bien.

en cuanto pueda (mañana o pasado) envio fotos.


----------

